# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Documental sobre construccion de Presa en Turquía.

## JMTrigos

Durante este mes de agosto (2011) en Megaconstruciones de Discovery Channel van a emitir un documental sobre la construcción de una presa en Turquía.

----------


## REEGE

Estaremos atentos a ese documental y esperemos que alguien lo cuelgue por aquí... Seguro que será muy interesante y nos enseñará muchas cosas sobre la construcción y puesta en marcha de éstas obras...
Un saludo y gracias.

----------

